# What constitutes HD



## WorkOnIt (Jun 6, 2012)

Curious what others consider High Drive?
Once or twice a day for me or my mind goes bat **** crazy.
Curious also what constitutes Low Drive?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

We're 2x/day, more on weekends and vacation.

I guess it depends on who's defining the term.


----------



## WorkOnIt (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a gut feeling we're about to make some fellas quite sad.

I should mention that 1 or 2 times per day for 8 years straight.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

More often than I want is HD. Less often is LD. Pretty simple. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

LOL, Pbear!

As I've stated before on these pages, we have sex about 10% more than I'd like. But, after many sexless years, I've concluded that anyone who is within 10% either way is a darned lucky person.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Everybody is going to have their own take. More than 4X per week would be HD. Less than 1 per week would be LD.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I could add that "just right" is about once a day. We (my GF and I) are right about that schedule, which is pretty good considering we don't live together. We have occasional days off when one of us is busy or out of town, but we make up for it when we see each other again. 

I think we're both pretty happy with our quality and quantity, considering we both came from relationships where frequency was usually measured in months, and vanilla pudding would have been instead to be compared to our past. Pretty happy to be getting another kick at the cat at 44 years old!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We average about 330 times a year.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

that_girl said:


> We average about 330 times a year.


Do you mark it off on the calendar?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Do you mark it off on the calendar?


Meow!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I do. You should see my calendar. "GOOD EFF!" on every day. It's awkward when my mom comes over though...


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

PBear said:


> I could add that "just right" is about once a day. We (my GF and I) are right about that schedule, which is pretty good considering we don't live together. We have occasional days off when one of us is busy or out of town, but we make up for it when we see each other again.
> 
> I think we're both pretty happy with our quality and quantity, considering we both came from relationships where frequency was usually measured in months, and vanilla pudding would have been instead to be compared to our past. Pretty happy to be getting another kick at the cat at 44 years old!
> 
> ...


How far do you live from your GF? How do you make it work?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

x2startermom said:


> How far do you live from your GF? How do you make it work?


We live about 20 minutes driving apart, and just make a point of seeing each other daily, no matter what else happens. And the hello kiss turns into something more... 

C


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Seems to me like HD and LD are relative terms where marital disharmony is concerned. IOW, the actual numbers are less important than the fact that one spouse wants it significantly more / less than the other.


----------



## dream_weaver (Jun 5, 2012)

My new partner has a new job working away 3wks out of 4,when he was working locally we had sex everyday at least & more on weekends...it's hard him being away & both having HD!
Hopefully these shifts will only be till the end of the year then he'll be away no more than 2wks at a time.By then we will be living together.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

lamaga said:


> We're 2x/day, more on weekends and vacation.
> 
> I guess it depends on who's defining the term.










I am so envious....the 2 of you much be on the young side... Enjoy it !! :smthumbup:

My husband is nearing 50, he is not capable of this unless I pump him with viagra for a second round, not that he would mind. We've only gotten twice in a day about 4 times in the last 3 yrs. 2 of those times he didn't need a boost -which I was so damn excited about -like he was that young stud again. 

IF ONLY we could go back in time... I would do so much differently...  I missed his PRIME. When I came into mine like a flood...I wanted it 3 X a day ...I was very very antsy about it ... God help the man- cause I was pushing it... this has passed. We are still DRIVEN to emotionally connect though, orgasming coming just fine ......we are more like 4-6 times a week. 



> *That girl said*: We average about 330 times a year


 I've kept a sex calendar since this started .... cause when he couldn't Keep up ... I started to question his DESIRE.... and looking in that calendar and seeing all those days we did it- kinda made me feel better... like I had nothing to complain about -and to shut up! I still keep it - curious to see how long we can ride this out. Ha ha 

I would consider myself HD because I would gladly do it twice a day if he wanted it, even if I wasn't feeling it, I would want to please. Love it - never tire of it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

HD is whatever is more than your Queen Victoria advocates. And THEY are NOT amused.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

LOL RLD. One of our euphemisms for fooling around is thinking of England (as in "lie back and...")...as in, would you like to go think of England?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

SA, it's yoga. My H is the best advertisement for yoga EVER. Keeps everything working really well!


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

I think DH is HD because he tries for it 2 to 3 times a day. It's just REALLY hard with work. Now that were apart I know it's doing TONS of damage because he may only get it once to three times a month, financial reasons.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"Keep the Aspidistra Flying!":


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

That sucks, x2startermom. I hope that situation resolves itself soon for you!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

lamaga said:


> SA, it's yoga. My H is the best advertisement for yoga EVER. Keeps everything working really well!


I still am curious to hear what decade of life you are both in ?? I know mine could have easily done it 2-3 times a day in his 20's - no exercise or anything required. Twice a day in his 30's too (not that we did ) 

He is Lower test for his age (had him tested -but still normal range & obviously holding up good enough)... I don't think Yoga could correct this... but that would be sweet! I'd be saying sign us up -if so. 

They say Sex begats more sex and increases Test, so in it's own way, this is my therapy for him... he isn't getting off the hook !


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

We are both 53.

I know, I'm a lucky girl


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

It's subjective. I am HD in our relationship. My wife would suffice with 2 to 4 times a month. I could go 1 a day. We spoke one night and negotiated 3 to 4 a week would be good. She's a great wife... she is aware of my need to release... just as I'm aware of her need for non-sexual touch. There are times where I give her that non-sexual touch and proceed to manual bring her to orgasm then kiss her say goodnight and cuddle her to sleep. She does the same for me...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

lamaga said:


> We are both 53.
> 
> I know, I'm a lucky girl


WOW ....now you really make me sick







... You lucky woman you ! I would give anything for my husband to have a drive like that -at that age. But it won't be. I want to kick you ! I am just kidding. 

Freaking enjoy it !


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

WorkOnIt said:


> Curious what others consider High Drive?
> Once or twice a day for me or my mind goes bat **** crazy.
> Curious also what constitutes Low Drive?


I think nation wide average is 2-3 a week, or 10 times a month if you will = 120 times a year. Last year we ML 5 times at my wife's choice so I consider her LD.

If it were up to me, we would end every day embraced in each other's love forgetting the cares of the world and reminding each other the commitment and acceptance of each other through sex. While on vacation we'd do it all the time telling the maid staff to go away (did so on our honeymoon). Last year for our 12th anniversary we stayed at a gorgeous beach-side resort and did nothing but a HJ the whole week. She later told me that she needed a day without expectations.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

It's all relative ... and it really only matters what it means to you and your partner...and how willing each of you are to work together to try and meet each other's desire if there is an imbalance causing strife in the relationship.


----------



## WorkOnIt (Jun 6, 2012)

committed_guy said:


> I think nation wide average is 2-3 a week, or 10 times a month if you will = 120 times a year. Last year we ML 5 times at my wife's choice so I consider her LD.
> 
> If it were up to me, we would end every day embraced in each other's love forgetting the cares of the world and reminding each other the commitment and acceptance of each other through sex. While on vacation we'd do it all the time telling the maid staff to go away (did so on our honeymoon). Last year for our 12th anniversary we stayed at a gorgeous beach-side resort and did nothing but a HJ the whole week. She later told me that she needed a day without expectations.


Beats once a month I guess though.
Feel sorry for some guys.

I'm 37 if anyone's wondering. I am starting to think I am really HD, as 3 times a day still sounds appealing. Unfortunately my partner probably wouldn't walk straight.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

WorkOnIt said:


> Feel sorry for some guys.


I feel really bad for many too, including my own husband in the past, cause he wanted way more than he got and I was too clueless to understand men & their needs at that time.....(to my credit, he was too passive to lay it out there for me). 

I feel I/we missed out on something very precious with each other...in my own way, trying to make up for the past somehow, want to squeeze as many years into "the now" as we can -as though we were young again. 

Most couples have that hot & passionate "can't get enough of you" storm of lust with endless sex before marraige or in that HoneyMoon phase...we kinda missed all of this.... for various reasons... our Honeymoon phase is in mid life. Awfully late - and after all of the children ..... we did it all backwards.

Anything can be revived - that is our story


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

For me, an ideal amount would be probably anywhere between 3-5 times a week, depending on the week. there is the odd week where I barely even think of sex, and the enxt week I'll want to pound her through the bedroom floor 3x a day, but on average I'd say 3-5 times a week would be ideal.

What we have is 1-2 times a week, so there is some sexual frustration there for me. I know my spouse though would like it likely once every two weeks, so we are at a sort of compromise on the frequency. I'm not as high drive as some of the posters here and frankly I'm not even sure I could get it up 2x a day most weeks, lol.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

For me, to make me content.. 

Intercourse 3x a week
Oral to completion at least 1x a week
Anal at least every other week


----------

